# Bark collar suggestions



## Concordium (Mar 31, 2016)

My neighbors have a German Shepherd. My dogs love to go up to the fence and bark with together with this dog for like 10 minutes straight. I need something to control their barking.

I have been looking at the Barkwise no-shock collar. However, I have come across reviews that say that it does not work as well as advertised. I would prefer a bark collar that also has a remote that can aid in training. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Concordium said:


> My neighbors have a German Shepherd. My dogs love to go up to the fence and bark with together with this dog for like 10 minutes straight. I need something to control their barking.
> 
> I have been looking at the Barkwise no-shock collar. However, I have come across reviews that say that it does not work as well as advertised. I would prefer a bark collar that also has a remote that can aid in training. Does anyone have any suggestions?


I purchased a Garman from Bass Pro a few years back. I lived w my GSD in a camper in a campground with most of my neighbors that worked swing shift while I was working straight days. He couldnt bark for their sake. It worked great. Im thinking the way it works is that it starts w a mild shock and increases shock intensity as dog continues. It was no time that the needless barking stopped.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Concordium said:


> My neighbors have a German Shepherd. My dogs love to go up to the fence and bark with together with this dog for like 10 minutes straight. I need something to control their barking.
> 
> I have been looking at the Barkwise no-shock collar. However, I have come across reviews that say that it does not work as well as advertised. I would prefer a bark collar that also has a remote that can aid in training. Does anyone have any suggestions?


I would not use a bark collar in this situation.

Other dogs barking in close proximity could be setting off the collar on another dog. Too much chaos and too many possibilities forit to go very wrong, dog feels shock while another dog is barking at him, thinks that dog did it. I could go on. Just a lot of reasons why I don't think this is a good solution


----------



## LumberJack34 (Jan 20, 2020)

Concordium said:


> I would prefer a bark collar that also has a remote that can aid in training. Does anyone have any suggestions?


We had the same problem with our neighbors dog. Our shepherds would run back and forth, up and down the fence, barking at each other non-stop. Normally our dogs are well behaved (until FedEx shows up). My sister recommended I give this Garmin training collar and bark collar combo a try. This was the exact solution we were looking for, and within a little over a week, our dogs curbed their uncontrolling barking with the neighbor's boxer. Additionally, my son has been using the training collar to get our dogs to stay close while off leash in the field out back. The device lets us work with both dogs using the one remote. It's incredible how responsive they were to the collars, and it never felt like it was inhumane to them in any way. They don't mind wearing it at all. Hope this helps!


----------

